# Otus 85 on Hassy X1D: image circle big enough for the sensor?



## ahsanford (Dec 15, 2017)

Can I get a BS meter on this one?

https://petapixel.com/2017/12/15/hasselblad-x1d-zeiss-otus-85mm-ultimate-image-quality/

1) How is this lens' image circle covering a 44x33 sensor?

2) On a FF sensor, the 85 Otus is a bit over two stops of vignetting. How would that get less with a 44x33 MF sensor?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 15, 2017)

He apparently gets into the Otus is oversized argument here:

https://youtu.be/IDZMqQIhNDY?t=2m16s

If true, Sigma needs to start making immense oversized lenses for FF now that can drop into an adapter like this. Because if undercutting Canon is profitable, imagine how profitable undercutting MF lens folks would be...

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> On a FF sensor, the 85 Otus is a bit over two stops of vignetting. How would that get less with a 44x33 MF sensor?
> 
> - A



Give Rishi the figures and say they came from a Sony test scenario :


----------



## tolusina (Dec 15, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> .......
> 1) How is this lens' image circle covering a 44x33 sensor?.....


Diagonal of 44mm X 33mm is 55mm.

Per;
https://www.zeiss.com/camera-lenses/us/photography/products/otus-lenses/otus-1485.html#data
"Diameter of image field 43 mm (1.69")"


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 15, 2017)

But the sample files are indeed 50 MP, so this isn't cropped output off the sensor.

Any chance the adaptor is stretching the output on the back end of the FF adaptor to fill the MF frame? Is that even possible?

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 16, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> But the sample files are indeed 50 MP, so this isn't cropped output off the sensor.
> 
> Any chance the adaptor is stretching the output on the back end of the FF adaptor to fill the MF frame? Is that even possible?
> 
> - A



Yes, that's what a teleconverter does.


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 16, 2017)

Do bear in mind too that the X1D's sensor is pretty small by medium format standards. The Fuji GFX has the same size sensor and people have adapted Canon EF lenses to that.

A '35mm' lens projecting an image circle large enough to cover these smaller-than-6x4.5 'medium format' cameras isn't particularly special. The time to get excited will be when full 6x4.5 digital occurs and we can adapt lenses to that. (Though personally, as someone who grew up on large format and mostly used 6x7 for the last twenty years, even 6x4.5 doesn't get me too excited; 35mm sensor cameras can easily replicate the same look with f/1.4 and faster lenses.)


----------

